# Nintendo 3ds is getting a limited editon zelda version



## qlum (Nov 8, 2011)

> Gaze At This Beautiful Limited Edition Zelda 3DS Console
> 
> 
> Posted Tue, 08 Nov 2011 by James Newton
> ...




Source Nintendo Life: http://3ds.nintendol...lda_3ds_console


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 8, 2011)

It looks sick


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Nov 8, 2011)

i want it!! i might get it but if i do i wont be able to get the psvita D:


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

if only i have the money and can understand japanese. and if i care for zelda.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 8, 2011)

Man, that honestly looks amazing. I love that it`s quite simple and elegant!


----------



## Shorkio (Nov 8, 2011)

Now I know what to wish for Christmas


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 8, 2011)

Narayan said:


> if only i have the money and can understand japanese. and if i care for zelda.



It was announced for Europe.

This thing looks amazing even though I don't like the Cosmo Black one. I would get this one, but I have an Aqua blue one with Zelda.. so it would be a huge waste of money for a color change...


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't understand why special edition DSes have the design on so when the system is OPEN, the design is UPSIDE-DOWN.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

oh, this is what i get for not reading, sorry.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks sexy.

But I still prefer the Monster Hunter edition console.

Hey, I'm bias.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2011)

time to buy a 3ds!
damn it's not on amazon for pre-order!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 8, 2011)

Why is it PAL? Where's North America's Limited Edition 3DS?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 8, 2011)

thts just awesome. its not as fancy as the ebay ds remodel with the shield and led lights etc but the design is fantastic.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 8, 2011)

So very pretty 
But I got mine at launch so no pretty 3ds for me


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 8, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why is it PAL? Where's North America's Limited Edition 3DS?


nintendo doesnt love our kind anymore....


----------



## qlum (Nov 8, 2011)

Yatashi Strife said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it PAL? Where's North America's Limited Edition 3DS?
> ...


They never did.
Actually the US gets all the Nintendo stuff cheaper and Europe and Japan get more stuff, Japan still more than Europe but also more expensive I think.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow thats sexy :3 make we want to buy a 3DS sooner...


----------



## Janthran (Nov 8, 2011)

How long will it stay on sale? My friend plans to get a 3DS around New Years..


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 8, 2011)

too bad 3DS is region-locked, huh?


----------



## Shoat (Nov 8, 2011)

yuyuyup said:


> I don't understand why special edition DSes have the design on so when the system is OPEN, the design is UPSIDE-DOWN.



It is designed so it looks well when closed, which is the only time where you ever see that side of the 3DS (while playing, it is at the back and you won't see it anyway)..


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 8, 2011)

Yatashi Strife said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it PAL? Where's North America's Limited Edition 3DS?
> ...



They don't get very many sales from limited edition stuff here.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 8, 2011)

Yatashi Strife said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it PAL? Where's North America's Limited Edition 3DS?
> ...



You get Reggie awesome smile instead.


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2011)

Where was this when I bought my 3DS?

... I would've kept it.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 8, 2011)

I would've SO got this. Instead I now have an Aqua Blue 

NINTENDO, Y U MAKE AWESOME LIMITED EDITIONS ONLY MONTHS AFTER RELEASE!


----------



## coolness (Nov 8, 2011)

i called a friend of mine he is a huge fan of zelda and already have a 3DS
now he is going to buy that limited edition 3DS also :S
wish i was millionaire also


----------



## blubbermarble (Nov 8, 2011)

so awesomeeeeeee!


----------



## TheZoc (Nov 8, 2011)

It looks great. Damn


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 8, 2011)

Omg... 200 Euro..
Mario + Zelda SS + MK7 + AC RE + Another 3DS.. D: ): Gosh..


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it would look better if they swapped it around so it was gold with black designs. Well, maybe not better, it still looks good, but it would look more "Zelda".


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 8, 2011)

i will give this a miss, reason being is that nintendo should have released this when OOT 3D came out, not now, also you can't transfer ambassador games to another 3DS so early adapters get screwed, there is a reason nintendo must have released this now.... i really hate DRM and it's restrictions.


----------



## nasune (Nov 8, 2011)

coolness said:


> i called a friend of mine he is a huge fan of zelda and already have a 3DS
> now he is going to buy that limited edition 3DS also :S
> wish i was millionaire also



Well I'm in the same situation (I have a 3ds) and far from a millionaire, still I am certainly getting this baby.


----------



## eggsample (Nov 8, 2011)

Package looks nice but console does not. CirclePad still not fit by color. pff


----------



## Langin (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm if I had the money it would be mine. Time for a job!


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 8, 2011)

deleted


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 8, 2011)

Someone find me a HQ image of the detailing on the case. I'll try to find time to make it into a SkinIt skin for those of us on a budget.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 8, 2011)

I. WANT. SO. MUCH.

Oh well, got a DS Lite replacement zelda shell coming in the post


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Apparently it wasn't enough that the pink and white consoles aren't getting sold here before the holidays ... no they had to jack us over on this one too. North America gets shat upon once again.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 8, 2011)

does anyone remember this?


----------



## Costello (Nov 8, 2011)

omg even hotter!!! i want that one ^


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 8, 2011)

God, I'm liking this limited edition 3DS. Too bad I won't get it because I'm stuck with my Cosmo Black one.



Costello said:


> omg even hotter!!! i want that one ^


Well, you won't get it. It's a mockup. >:


----------



## redact (Nov 8, 2011)

man, i'm so pissed off now that i have cosmo black...   any chance dx will start selling decals with this design to put on launch units?


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 8, 2011)

There's bound to be some on Etsy. In fact, I think I recall seeing something like it not too long ago, but I can't be bothered to look it up again.


----------



## DSDisco (Nov 9, 2011)

This remind anyone of the Spirit Tracks DS Lite Bundle anyone? ah, good times, goooooood tiimes.... Anyways, I'm amazed by this 3DS, but I'm not surprised (why?) I really want it!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 9, 2011)

Why does Nintendo hate America so much? We always get shit and the rest of the world actually benefits from Nintendo Promotions. Club Nintendo? Shit.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> does anyone remember this?


If a 3ds was to look actually like that, I wouldn't want it. The color looks to washout.

@OP
Why couldn't it be all gold? 
Meh... tbh.

I have my 3ds cover majority of the time with a case.

The hating of the America is just a fad. ()
No seriously tho, I didn't think they are hating, but I do wish they treat us more fairly/stuff in a faster time.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

I personally like the Ice White 3ds + Mario 3D more than this bundle.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 9, 2011)

Cosmo Black with gold Zelda trimmings... it looks like a freaking ornately gilded music box.


iLoveit. ♥


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> I personally like the Ice White 3ds + Mario 3D more than this bundle.


I agree, but this would still be cool. Either way, it seems that early adopters get screwed when it comes to bundles, or even just colors.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 9, 2011)

lets get our artists together and make a special edition GBAtemp 3DS.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 9, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> lets get our artists together and make a special edition GBAtemp 3DS.


YES.

But wait until the second Slide Pad is included.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yay, I might get this for Christmas.. Oh wait, Europe.. D:


----------



## SS4 (Nov 9, 2011)

Meh, that region locked business is gonna give way to custom firmware just like on the wii at one point imo and then most ppl will do it coz import are too good to pass since North America gets so little....


----------



## Janthran (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Cosmo black 3DS
2. Zelda anniversary sticker
3. Combine.
4. ???
5. PROFIT!

It's true.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Nov 9, 2011)

that looks so sexy it almost makes me forget how shitty the 3DS is.
still waiting for the next upgraded 3DS, with two sliders, L2/R2, doesn't have extra plastic to make it look extra shitty, hardware that isn't 10 years old, and games that aren't remakes, milked franchises, or children's games.
then i'll buy one.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 9, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:


> that looks so sexy it almost makes me forget how shitty the 3DS is.



Mine's not shitty. Game catalog ain't much to speak of yet, but good games are coming. Same thing happened with the DS 7 years ago. It wasn't really until Mario Kart DS came along that the thing was worth buying.



> still waiting for the next upgraded 3DS, with two sliders, L2/R2, doesn't have extra plastic to make it look extra shitty, hardware that isn't 10 years old,



You might be waiting a long time. I won't say this "inevitable" revision with dual analog and dual shoulder buttons could never happen, but I sure ain't holding my breath. 



> and games that aren't remakes, milked franchises, or children's games.



remakes and milked franchises are a reality on every game console. At least with OOT Nintendo did it right ... it's fantastic! As for 'children's games' ... what's wrong with games made for kids??? I'll bet you dollars to donuts you were enjoying games a few years back on your GBA or DS that I consider 100% for little kids. Children will always be a large percentage of Nintendo's handheld customer base, and thank God for that.


----------



## Lockmaster24 (Nov 9, 2011)

You assholes.

I want this... But I already have a 3DS. -.-


----------



## Sir VG (Nov 9, 2011)

That thing is SEXY.

Too bad NoA hates the US.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to buy it, just to own it


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you think they fixed the screen scratching problem on this Zelda 3DS?


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 9, 2011)

raulpica said:


> I would've SO got this. Instead I now have an Aqua Blue
> 
> NINTENDO, Y U MAKE AWESOME LIMITED EDITIONS ONLY MONTHS AFTER RELEASE!



It's called... Marketing... sometimes I just hate it! Where's the second analog stick on this one?


----------



## Janthran (Nov 9, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:


> that looks so sexy it almost makes me forget how shitty the 3DS is.
> still waiting for the next upgraded 3DS, with two sliders, L2/R2, doesn't have extra plastic to make it look extra shitty, hardware that isn't 10 years old, and games that aren't remakes, milked franchises, or children's games.
> then i'll buy one.


Pokemon, Zelda, Starfox, and Mario are all milked franchises and children's games.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 9, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> > that looks so sexy it almost makes me forget how shitty the 3DS is.
> ...




They're milked franchises, but they're also all still producing winners (Starfox less so than the others, but whatever). "Monkey Ball" ..... now that's a milked franchise. But the video game market's always gonna be that way to some extent ... there'll be anniversary editions of Puyo Puyo and Bust a Move coming out 50 years from now, and it'll still be the same damned game.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hanafuda said:


> Mine's not shitty. Game catalog ain't much to speak of yet but good games are coming. Same thing happened with the DS 7 years ago. It wasn't really until Mario Kart DS came along that the thing was worth buying.


that's what i just said. i'm waiting for the 3DS to be worth it to make a purchase. it isn't worth it yet. it's still a piece of shit.


Hanafuda said:


> remakes and milked franchises are a reality on every game console. At least with OOT Nintendo did it right ... it's fantastic!


no one milks franchises like nintendo milks franchises. mario has been whored to children and fanboys for 30 years and it's still going strong. along with the other nintendo flagship franchises like zelda, or metroid.
i love mario. i don't love mario kart being remade for every single nintendo system.


Hanafuda said:


> As for 'children's games' ... what's wrong with games made for kids??? I'll bet you dollars to donuts you were enjoying games a few years back on your GBA or DS that I consider 100% for little kids.


i guarantee you that i never played childrens' games on the gba... not that it matters >.>


Hanafuda said:


> *Children will always be a large percentage of Nintendo's handheld customer base*, and thank God for that.


and you're right on this. this is what i've been trying to tell every single one of you crazy people on this forum but for some reason everyone denies it saying "LOL NINTENDO IS FOR KIDS YEAH RIGHT BUDDY LOOK AT MARIO AND POKEMON."


Janthran said:


> Pokemon, Zelda, Starfox, and Mario are all milked franchises and children's games.
> Just sayin'.


that's exactly what i was referring to.
"hi my name is nintendo and it's 1983 and everyone seems to love our mario game. so we're not gonna stop making different versions of it for THIRTY FUCKING YEARS woohoo!"
rinse and repeat for zelda, starfox, metroid.
although i wouldn't put pokemon in that category yet.
give it another 20 years.


Spoiler



i love nintendo but jesus. they're vulnerable to criticism like no other.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pre-ordered it from Zavvi


----------



## chyyran (Nov 10, 2011)

God, that's just.. so..beautiful..

This is Link's 3DS.

Link, how come your 3DS is PAL? Screw you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> > that looks so sexy it almost makes me forget how shitty the 3DS is.
> ...


oh really and what about halo, cod, mw are they MILKED? and their just boring RUN N GUN shooters

Just sayin'.


----------



## jan777 (Nov 10, 2011)

The thing is, Ninty makes children's games so good, that even adults are interested in playing them. Unlike "adult games" which only "cool children" play.

The way I see it, it's a win-win from Ninty.


----------



## Janthran (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Shabutie78 said:
> ...


Agreed there. I'm just saying that any games that get popular become "milked franchises".
For example, I'd never heard about the Dragon Quest series before DQIX and now pretty much everyone has.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Are you serious? O:

DQ is among one of the most famous games in Japan. It's not as popular in the west, but with over 10+ games in the series (including spin-off games), It's unlikely to not even know the name.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure is retard in here.

Nintendo creates games that are widely accessible, being fun for anyone from 4-90. That does not mean they make "kids" games, or design their games for kids. It means they design their games so that kids can play them, in addition to all other age ranges. They have, of course, recognized that children are a decent part of their demographic, and so, for most of their games, do not include material that would make them inaccessible to those age groups.

Don't underestimate children. I beat Super Mario World, all 96 exits, and A Link to the Past when I was 7. I dare you to call those "kids games".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

and if you want to see something that has been milked the shit out of over and over go look at...THE SIMS!

OH AND does zavvi post to australia?


----------



## lonfar (Nov 10, 2011)

Ordered mine £150 




Bladexdsl said:


> and if you want to see something that has been milked the shit out of over and over go look at...THE SIMS!
> 
> OH AND does zavvi post to australia?



They do ship outside but console is a nono


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2011)

lonfar said:


> They do ship outside but console is a nono


----------



## Shabutie78 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> oh really and what about halo, *cod, mw* are they MILKED? and their just boring RUN N GUN shooters
> 
> Just sayin'.


>
>implying mw =/= cod

there's a difference between milked and just plain successful.
halo? there are only four. five counting ODST. successful.
mw? mw3 is the last mw, and mw 1+2 are both extremely successful.
cod in general? it has established its place as one of the godfathers of first person shooters on _any_ console.
mario? over 30 years, various remakes, various ports, same racing game being remade over and over. merchandise, toys, dildos, for thirty. fucking. years. milked.
just saiyin


Janthran said:


> Agreed there. I'm just saying that any games that get popular become "milked franchises".
> For example, I'd never heard about the Dragon Quest series before DQIX and now pretty much everyone has.


not quite - do you know what it means to be milked? it doesn't mean it's popular/successful. it means nintendo is sucking every drop of milk they can get from mario's, link's, donkey kong's, and samus'  nipples before they die. which obviously won't happen anytime soon (or will it? the vita will blow the 3DS out of the water and after the wii u is released, the xbox 3 and ps4 will be released. destined to murder the wii u) because for some reason, there are people saying "no, don't stop making the same shit. WE LOVE BUYING THE SAME SHIT OVER AND OVER FOR OUR WHOLE LIVES. shitty handheld console? no problem just give me a zelda remake and some more mario remakes and ports and i'm good to go!"
that and there is an ass load of kids who want a 3/DS/i/wii for their birthdays every single year.
i know i was one of them.

oh and, i'm not sure how you didn't know what DQ was. it's been pretty known about here in the states ever since DQ8 on the ps2.
funny how you think "now everyone knows about it."
that hipster mentality, eh? ;D


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking at the image, its so freaking awesome. Do want, but already have a 3ds, so nty. Still very Purty


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > oh really and what about halo, *cod, mw* are they MILKED? and their just boring RUN N GUN shooters
> ...









All of Nintendo's flagship franchises are ridiculously successful. Your logic is arguing against its self. Go play some more of your successful CoD games.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 10, 2011)

ITT: Everything lasting past 4 games (even if blatant texture packs) is extremely successful, unless it's Nintendo.

Gotta love that fanboy logic, right?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yatashi Strife said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it PAL? Where's North America's Limited Edition 3DS?
> ...



We haven't had any special editions from any developer that isn't Bungie or Activision, that's how much Nintendo hates us.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 11, 2011)

Man, I definitely would've bought that if they released it with OoT 3D. No way I'm spending another $170 for it (if it even releases in the US)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen this yet?
* Zelda 3DS bundle coming to North America*


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?
> * Zelda 3DS bundle coming to North America*


YAY! only 4 1/2 months too late :/


----------



## I K K E (Nov 15, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> Do you think they fixed the screen scratching problem on this Zelda 3DS?


I haven't been following the problems the 3DS has, but what scratching problems are you talking about?


----------



## EugeneSalvador (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice design. But it's kinda girlish (with the gold colors) but anyways, I would still buy it.


----------

